# quarter mile speeds



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

I was reading an article about a guy's sentra. He said he ran 17.6 seconds at 77 mph. Sorry, I'm new to this. Does that mean he did a quarter mile in 17.6 seconds and got up to 77 mph in that quarter mile? 

I have a '91 Nissan sentra with 182,000 miles on it. I want to do a few small mods on it to get it running a little peppier.

Has anyone tried the new Tornado they have on TV? does it fit on a sentra?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes it means he ran the 1/4 mile in that time at that speed....

also i have not personaly tried the tornado but i hear its a scam...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

And is that his top speed or average speed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

nevermind. I did the math. It would be the top speed.

thanks for your help guys


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

It means he ran the quarter in 17.6 seconds, and reached a speed of 77 mph. But honestly, that is pathetic. The Sentra, even the base XE and GXE model runs it in 16.6 seconds, according to Motor Trend. The SE-R and SE-R Spec V, run it in 15.5 and 15.2, respectivly. The guy either drove an automatic, or doesn't know how to shift.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I think it was an early 90's bone stock model with 130k some odd miles and a slipping clutch.

I'm interested to see how mine would fare in the 1/4 mile. 182095 miles, and I just replaced the clutch


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

that would make sense, I ran my 89 Sentra 400 meters (approx 1/4 mile) in like 18 seconds, letting the auto shift and not really trying.

-Nick


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Does anybody know 1/4 mile stats for a 1997 200 SX SE? Thanks


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

TX_RedSE-R said:


> *It means he ran the quarter in 17.6 seconds, and reached a speed of 77 mph. But honestly, that is pathetic. The Sentra, even the base XE and GXE model runs it in 16.6 seconds, according to Motor Trend. The SE-R and SE-R Spec V, run it in 15.5 and 15.2, respectivly. The guy either drove an automatic, or doesn't know how to shift. *


An automatic even goes faster than that. About 17.1 or 2


----------

